# Looking for a life in canada!



## realta (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi everyone, I just started looking into this today after thinking about it for a while. Im not sure where to start. im 24 years old and have an honours degree in psychology and english and was wondering if anyone knew where would be the best place to look into moving to in canada would be? 
Also, what about work visas and how to apply?
And cost of living, renting?


----------



## franer (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi 24 year old female my name is fran male and from dublin and have just started to look into moving to canada and i went tothe expoin the rds in june and got in touch with an agency who can help you out the name of the company is goldman and there based in vancouver the girl i am dealing with is cathrine abode her e-mail is [email protected] how this can help you fran


realta said:


> Hi everyone, I just started looking into this today after thinking about it for a while. Im not sure where to start. im 24 years old and have an honours degree in psychology and english and was wondering if anyone knew where would be the best place to look into moving to in canada would be?
> Also, what about work visas and how to apply?
> And cost of living, renting?


----------



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

franer said:


> Hi 24 year old female my name is fran male and from dublin and have just started to look into moving to canada and i went tothe expoin the rds in june and got in touch with an agency who can help you out the name of the company is goldman and there based in vancouver the girl i am dealing with is cathrine abode her e-mail is [email protected] how this can help you fran


Catherine Aboud rings a bell from Goldman associates. I spoke to her about moving to Canada and job prospects but there was'nt much she could do with regards to my case as Ive already applied for Immigration.


----------



## greeneyes (Jan 4, 2010)

realta said:


> Hi everyone, I just started looking into this today after thinking about it for a while. Im not sure where to start. im 24 years old and have an honours degree in psychology and english and was wondering if anyone knew where would be the best place to look into moving to in canada would be?
> Also, what about work visas and how to apply?
> And cost of living, renting?


Try the Job Bank to look at jobs. It is excellent .Bienvenue au Guichet emplois / Welcome to Job Bank
Cost of living is going to vary widely depending on where you live - but in general the salaries line up (except for Halifax, which I believe, has the biggest discrepancy between cost of living (high) and average salary (low).


----------



## west1967 (Sep 12, 2012)

*franer*



franer said:


> Hi 24 year old female my name is fran male and from dublin and have just started to look into moving to canada and i went tothe expoin the rds in june and got in touch with an agency who can help you out the name of the company is goldman and there based in vancouver the girl i am dealing with is cathrine abode her e-mail is [email protected] how this can help you fran



did you use goldman and if so how did you find them


----------

